# Which litter tray?



## Yukiko (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello

I am new to this forum and have found lots of the advice very useful but haven't found an answer to my particular problem yet.

I have a 20 week old rescue kitten that has been with me for 2 weeks. She is a little sweetie and always uses her litter tray. The problem is that she likes to squat at the edge with her rear end over the side so she poops onto the floor next to the tray. I put newspaper down so it's easy to clean up. However she does get a little distressed trying to cover it and ends up with mess on her paws that she tracks round the house (yuk). She doesn't do this every time but quite often.

I am looking for a high-sided tray but can only seem to find them on U.S. sites. Anyone know where I can get one? I don't like the fully enclosed boxes. I'm thinking of improvising with cardboard and sticky tape


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You could try something like these, they are really deep

JUMBO CAT LITTER TRAY / PAN PETMATE - BASE - HIGH BACK on eBay, also Litter Supplies, Cats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Dec-08 08:24:26 GMT)


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you can also use large plastic storage style boxes for you kitten to jump in and out of and hopefully get the poop in the tray.


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks. That high-sided tray is what I'm looking for but I'm not keen on paying almost £7 for postage. Using a general storage box might work. I'll have to trawl B&Q, I think.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

thats a good idea.:thumbup:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Yukiko said:


> Thanks. That high-sided tray is what I'm looking for but I'm not keen on paying almost £7 for postage. Using a general storage box might work. I'll have to trawl B&Q, I think.


Its made by petmate, so maybe available else where on the net for less. It was just a suggestion of whats available in the UK.

Purrsonal Touch have a stand at shows, so if you have a GCCF show near to you, you can go and buy one direct.


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks. I will look out for that. I went to my local independent pet shop and Pets at Home and neither had anything high-sided. I bought one with a rim to replace the extra large tray I already had. I don't know why because I didn't think it would work and of course it didn't!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just out of interest why don't you like the covered ones? 

We managed for years with a normal one and the cats still managed to keep missing! So we bought our very first covered one and it is brill! I can even stack stuff on top! (I don't but I could) I also don't have to look at the poop and it contains the smells really really well.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How about this for a different litter tray?
Cat Litter and Heat pads for cats
I bought mine from ebay. Mai Tai loves it. She plays with the plant on the top and is quite happy to use the litter box:thumbup:
expensive but looks much nicer in my conservatory than a litter tray.


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 24, 2008)

spid said:


> Just out of interest why don't you like the covered ones?
> 
> We managed for years with a normal one and the cats still managed to keep missing! So we bought our very first covered one and it is brill! I can even stack stuff on top! (I don't but I could) I also don't have to look at the poop and it contains the smells really really well.


I've never used a covered one in the past. With this new kitty, I was just worried that she might not use it. Also I do like to keep an eye on her business. Obsessive much? I tend to scoop as soon as she's done it. As she is fastidious about burying I don't need to worry about looking at it.  Maybe I should look at some of the covered ones though. They do look neater than a huge open tray. She may take to one as she doesn't seem too fussy. She's quite happy to squat in front of anyone. Definitely not a nervous cat!

The fake plant litter tray is cool. It looks a bit small though. I guess it must be big enough if your cat is happy to use it. I think my OH would faint at the price though. I wonder if I could make something like that. It's a great idea.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

I've found this covered litter tray easy to take the top off for scooping - I took the cat flap bit off though.

Van Ness CP6 Enclosed Cat Litter Tray at UKPetSupplies.com

That fake planter looks well cool!! But the tray area at 40cm diameter does sound a bit small.


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 24, 2008)

Went to Pets at Home last night and got the basic covered tray. She used it last night and this morning, no problems. This is the fourth tray I've bought in 3 weeks. Should've just got the covered one in the first place. :rolleyes5:Live and learn. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## storm (Aug 25, 2008)

Pleased you have it sorted.


----------



## MattNW (Nov 29, 2008)

Another advantage to a covered tray is the cat can't dig the litter out of it. Our three think they are excavating a basement when they cover their poop. We get litter all over the floor. 

They also keep hyperactive dogs from running back and forth through the cat litter. Got one of those too.


----------



## meezerLover (Dec 4, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> you can also use large plastic storage style boxes for you kitten to jump in and out of and hopefully get the poop in the tray.


I did just that as my old guy Milou started pooping out of the box - got a big black plastic storage box for only 8 euros :thumbup:and it works great - have always used hooded boxes and I have even found that Bamboo's coughing less now that the box is open!!!


----------

